# Genitive Partitive



## cablino

_1.  Вчера на площади было много (народу).
2.  В ресторане я заказал (коньяк)._


я знаю что нам надо поставить "у" или "ю" в падеже, но я смутился этих двух вариантов. 

1. Почему здесь мы не скажем "народов" если там есть много, просто количество? Если это так, скажите пожалуйста напримиры когда будет случай "народов"
2. Здесь нет сьюжект тема количества, почему нам все равно скажем "коньяку"? 


Спасибо!


----------



## Natalisha

You are right, you should use genitive partitive in both sentences. We don't say "народов", because "народ" is a singular noun. The word "народов" is used  when we speak about  "different nations". Like in the English language "people" vs. "peoples".


----------



## Ptak

Natalisha said:


> You are right, you should use genitive partitive in both sentences.


"В ресторане я заказал коньяк" sounds perfect to me.


----------



## polysonic

I also think that "В ресторане я заказал коньяк" is perfect. "Коньяку" is also possible if you want to tell us that you had taken a little portion cognac, or that you had drunk but not much, very few.

Your first variant is OK if you want to "inform" us which kind of alcohol you had ordered.


----------



## alexzzzz

And what about "В ресторане я заказал коньяка"? (just genitive)
I've been thinking about "заказал коньяка/коньяку" for a while and have found no difference at all.


----------



## Ptak

alexzzzz said:


> And what about "В ресторане я заказал коньяка"?


Sounds very odd to me.


----------



## polysonic

According to this:
http://search.ruscorpora.ru/search....&sem2=&flags2=&sem-mod2=sem&sem-mod2=sem2&p=0
_заказывать коньяк_ is the best.


----------



## polysonic

> And what about "В ресторане я заказал коньяка"? (just genitive)



For me - OK.


----------



## estreets

Несколько лет назад попалась мне на глаза статья по этому вопросу (не помню автора, хочется сказать Тимофеев-Еропкин, но вряд ли). Там этот автор весьма складно объяснил следующее (применительно к нашему примеру с коньяком):
Возможны все три варианта (заказать коньяк, коньяка и коньяку).
При этом "заказать коньяк" является самой нейтральной формой. "Заказать коньяка" , действительно, подчеркивает частичность и является уже более разговорной формой.
"Заказать коньяку" - абсолютно разговорная форма, практически (сейчас) уже просторечье, причем устаревающее.
("Народа - народу" - то же самое, что и "коньяка - коньяку")


----------



## Slavianophil

Я заказал коньяк = I ordered cognac (and not vodka, for example).

Я заказал коньяку = I ordered some cognac.

Мне форма "коньяку" никак не кажется устаревшей. Сам я именно так и говорю.

Со мной солидарна и поэтесса Юлия Пивоварова:

"Это я пользуюсь женской властью.
Месяц завёрнут в фольгу.
Месяц слоняется по небу. "Вася!
Васька, купи коньяку!"

Стихотворение написано где-то в 80-е годы.

Кстати, Яндекс на запрос "купи коньяку" даёт 19 тысяч примеров.


----------



## Garbuz

Much depends on the verb:

Я выпил коньяк. (все количество)
Я выпил коньяку. (часть количества)


----------



## alexzzzz

1.1) Я выпил коньяк, кефир, квас, бульон (all).
1.2) Я выпил коньяка, кефира, кваса, бульона (some).
1.3) Я выпил коньяку, кефиру, квасу, бульону (some).

2.1) Я отхлебнул _(I took a sip of)_ коньяк, кефир, квас, бульон (one sip).
2.2) Я отхлебнул коньяка, кефира, кваса, бульона (one sip).
2.3) Я отхлебнул коньяку, кефиру, квасу, бульону (one sip).

Personally I accept 1.3 and 2.3 but don't like them much.


----------



## Rum & Cola

IMO, правильными вариантами будут:
_1.  Вчера на площади было много народ*а*. (родительный падеж>>> кого-чего>>> народа)
2.  В ресторане я заказал коньяк._(_винительный падеж>>> кого-что>>>_ коньяк).

В русском дополнительно выделяют еще 3 падежа, что поможет разобраться с этим случаем:

Разделительный падеж (партитив). Считается вариацией родительного. Тарелка _супа _или _супу_, стакан _кефира_ или стакан _кефиру_, бутылка _коньяка_ или бутылка _коньяку_. 
У Булгакова кот Бегемот в ходе перестрелки одновременно сделал глоток _бензина_ и напился _бензину._ Иногда просто необходимо употребить форму не стандартного родительного, а разделительного: "Я из лесу вышел" (Некрасов), "Огоньку не найдётся?", "без году неделя" ...

Местный падеж (локатив), когда вместо правильных _на шкафу, в лесу, на носу_ говорят на шкафе, в лесе, на носе.

И т.д., подробнее http://www.zabaznov.ru/rusyaz.html.


----------



## alexzzzz

rum & cola said:


> Местный падеж (локатив), когда вместо правильных _на шкафу, в лесу, на носу_ говорят на шкафе, в лесе, на носе.



По-моему, наоборот:
предложный падеж: о шкафе, о лесе, о носе
местный падеж: в шкафу, в лесу, на носу.


----------



## Awwal12

alexzzzz said:


> По-моему, наоборот:
> предложный падеж: о шкафе, о лесе, о носе
> местный падеж: в шкафу, в лесу, на носу.


По-моему, тоже. Причём местный падеж в таких словах совпадает по окончаниям с дативом, отличаясь только положением ударения (ср. "к л*е*су" и "в лес*у*").


----------



## Slavianophil

По-моему, "из лесу вышел" - это совсем не партитив по смыслу. Имеется в виду ведь не "некоторое количество леса". Это уже, скорее, отправительный падеж. Есть такой в некоторых языках, в нём ставится название предмета, от которого начинается движение.


----------



## Awwal12

> По-моему, "из лесу вышел" - это совсем не партитив по смыслу.


То, что это партитив (частичный падеж, в русском - второй родительный), говорил только Rum&Cola, но у него есть и другие ошибки. В этой фразе "лес" стоит в аблативе (исходном падеже).


----------

